# UPC or ICC



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Do any of you gentleman have one of these code book with illustration??


----------



## 8295 (Jan 9, 2012)

i have a 2012 upc


----------



## mollydog (Aug 5, 2014)

I joined because Im taking my NJ inspector test and have to use NSPC. I was hoping someone on here was familiar with the exams. NCPCCI not ICC


----------

